# Price of Segmented Bowls



## kweinert (Jan 16, 2019)

I just found an interesting feature and I just wondered how close to 'reality' it was.

I was looking at Segment Pro and they have a feature that concerns pricing.

You can, of course, put in your own values but the defaults are:

Closed segment row: $15.00
Each segment (plain): $0.15
Each segment (feature): $15.00

So I'm looking at a 15 row bowl with 24 segments with one feature ring of 12 segments.

When you plug in their default values (14*$15 + 324 * 0.15 + 12 * $15) = ($210 + $48.60 + $180) = $438.60

Does that seem reasonable to you folks that normally do segmented work?

For comparison, my 'hombre' bowls which were 14 layers would work out to be $243.60 by their formula, and I thought I did good with selling 3 of them at $120 each.

I know all about different markets and prices and you can charge whatever you'd like but having bowls on your shelf instead of cash in your pocket doesn't put food on the table and all of that - I'm just wondering if the assumptions in their default pricing model make sense to others with more experience.

Thanks.


----------



## Chris Geeo (Jan 16, 2019)

I would say it totally depends on what part of the country your selling the bowl in. Some communities are willing to pay far more than others. 

On a side note, how do you like that software? Looks incredible!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 16, 2019)

So the wooden ash wine "glass" of 151 pieces, 14 rows tall, from a friend might be worth too much to keep? Every piece was directionally oriented so the grain was on a 45 degree angle. Hate to think what his 800 piece dizzy bowls go for....


----------



## kweinert (Jan 16, 2019)

Chris Geeo said:


> I would say it totally depends on what part of the country your selling the bowl in. Some communities are willing to pay far more than others.



I totally agree with that. I'm just curious if it seemed a reasonable approximation for some folks. It obviously seemed reasonable for him since he set it as the default values :)



Chris Geeo said:


> On a side note, how do you like that software? Looks incredible!



I really do like the software. It's also nice that he has a bunch of video tutorials that go with it that demonstrate some of the uses. I also like the Lamination Pro stuff. With a couple of cuts and flips you can, for example, create the southwest pattern without having to cut and piece together a bunch of little scraps of wood. You can output the cut list, change species, see a 3D simulation of the bowl, easily adjust the outline, there's also a bunch of 'standard' shapes (where standard could be defined as 'classic'), just a really nice piece of software to use. If you're into the 'painted' kind of turnings there are easy ways to create the patterns (tell it you want 6 replications, pick a color/species, click on one block on the pattern and all the corresponding ones get filled in, for example.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Jan 16, 2019)

Nice! Might have to look towards a purchase in the future


----------



## David Hill (Jan 17, 2019)

First, I don’t segment.....yet.
Those bowls are labor and time intensive, soooo— no I don’t think that’s too much.
Besides, as with my bowls there’s an _asking _price (which I’m happy to get) and a _selling _price which is whatever y’all agree on.
It’s always easier to come down.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

